# Puritan Sermons on Galatians 5:16ff



## Craig.Scott (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good puritan/Edwards sermons on the Fruit of the Spirit or Galatians 5:16ff?






In Christ


----------



## yeutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a sermon, but a brief treatment; John Owen deals with Galatians 5:16-25 in Volume 3 of his work page 552.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 12, 2013)

From the PCA Historical Center's Sermon Text Index:

5:16
Gibbon, John, "How May We Be So Spiritual, As To Check Sin in the First Risings of It?," The Morning Exercises, i.87-111

Howe, John, "The Carnality of Religious Contention," Works, iii.109-155.

Manton, Thomas, Works, ii.284-292.

5:22
Spurgeon, C.H., "The Fruit of the Spirit: Joy," #1582, MTP 27.73-84.

Spurgeon, C.H., "The First Fruit of the Spirit," #1782, MTP 30.289-300.

5:24
Flavel, John, "An Interest in Christ known by the Mortification of Sin," The Method of Grace, Works, ii.368-380 and ii.380-396.

Gray, Andrew, "The Spiritual Warfare," (seven sermons), Works, pp 321-378.

Nettleton, Asahel, "The Mortification of Sin," Sermons, Part I: pp. 168-174 and Part II: pp. 175-179.

Spurgeon, C.H., "Messrs. Moody and Sankey Defended; or, A Vindication of the Doctrine of Justification by Faith," #1239, MTP 21.337-348.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 13, 2013)

There's always Matthew Henry's commentary, which I never can get enough of.


----------

